# Condor fratello (cracked) for parts for free



## Tynan (19 Jul 2017)

Howdy, I've finally had an insurance settlement and now have a Condor Fratello with a cracked frame but otherwise sound for parts.

From memory it's the one up from campag xenon, handbuilt 36h alloy wheels, tektro calipers, carbon forks and seatpost and a rather nice Condor narrow rack with some scrapes

It's all anything from newish to oldish but the whole bike was less than two years old when stopped, it wasn't much of an accident but the cracked frame brought iit to a stop, it'll go the dump or something fairly soon so if anyone wants parts, bits etc, say so. Gratis

London E4


----------



## midlife (19 Jul 2017)

Doesn't the bike now belong to the insurance company?


----------



## fossyant (19 Jul 2017)

They aren't bothered


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (19 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> Doesn't the bike now belong to the insurance company?


When I was paid out after being hit, I was told the condition of the payout was that I can keep the bike and dispose of it how I wished


----------



## winjim (19 Jul 2017)

It's not by any chance a 10sp long cage rear mech?


----------



## subaqua (19 Jul 2017)

Tynan said:


> Howdy, I've finally had an insurance settlement and now have a Condor Fratello with a cracked frame but otherwise sound for parts.
> 
> From memory it's the one up from campag xenon, handbuilt 36h alloy wheels, tektro calipers, carbon forks and seatpost and a rather nice Condor narrow rack with some scrapes
> 
> ...


I am in E11 and will take it off you. 

I know a little project that would benefit from it .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jul 2017)

winjim said:


> It's not by any chance a 10sp long cage rear mech?


I think I have a Campag Veloce/Race Triple black long cage rear mech floating about in the shed. Filthy, and well-used, but was working fine when I took if off the bike last month as part of a "just because" upgrade to Record. If it is of any use pm me.


----------



## Tynan (20 Jul 2017)

Hello

It's certainly 10 speed and I think long

If GG has settled that one then you're welcome to it lock, stock and barrel subaqua, it'd be nice to see what is useful move on, I'll PM you my address, I'm at home 24/7 at present with a very buggered knee


----------



## winjim (20 Jul 2017)

Tynan said:


> Hello
> 
> It's certainly 10 speed and I think long
> 
> If GG has settled that one then you're welcome to it lock, stock and barrel subaqua, it'd be nice to see what is useful move on, I'll PM you my address, I'm at home 24/7 at present with a very buggered knee


Yeah, we're sorted thanks. It's easier if somebody takes the whole lot off you anyway.


----------



## Tynan (20 Jul 2017)

oh you'd have been taking the whole thing ...


----------



## winjim (20 Jul 2017)

Tynan said:


> oh you'd have been taking the whole thing ...


If I was about 100 miles closer to east London I would be...


----------



## Tynan (14 Jan 2018)

Hello all again, this is still in the shed and is going to sadly go the dump in the near future, I know they do something with old bikes there but last call for anyone here that wants it, as said was in full running order when I last got off it, there is a classic Condor crack at the seat post cluster.


----------



## winjim (14 Jan 2018)

How has nobody taken this?


----------



## Tynan (14 Jan 2018)

Can't be arsed to sell a load of part worn bits, thought it'd be useful for the pile fingered workshop types , ho hum, it can go to wherever the dump people send them if no-one wants it, taking up space in a bike shed and almost nothing on not fits the new bike


----------



## Tynan (16 Jan 2018)

now gone to a good home with a CC wallah


----------

